# BREAKING NEWS: Four Pacers involved in northwest side incident



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.wthr.com/Global/story.asp?S=5505223



> Eyewitness News
> 
> Indianapolis - Four Indiana Pacers have been involved in an incident which involved shots fire on West 38th St.
> 
> ...


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Ummm.... :eek8: 

What is Jackson doing with a gun?


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> What is Jackson doing with a gun?


Oh, just in case... 
soul-searching can get real dangerous, you know.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

I have said this time and time again, Jackson has been the problem with this team the last couple of years. We should have moved him this summer.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> Ummm.... :eek8:
> 
> What is Jackson doing with a gun?



Who knows?? But they say he did have a permit for it.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Marquis and Tinsley also had guns and permits but they weren't drawn. They also found weed in Tinsley's car.

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/pacers/2006-10-06-gunfire_x.htm?csp=34


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> Ummm.... :eek8:
> 
> What is Jackson doing with a gun?


I'm not surprised he had a gun..

And the weed in Tinsley's car isn't surprising, either.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

from scottie pippen to clifford the big red robinsion... i'm not really shocked by this. And to be honest I dont care about the pot.... i'm just not a fan of people carrying guns. I love Stephen Jackson and Co, but the dude just isnt right in the head.... he is either going to get hiimself or something other dude ****ed up majorly carrying that thing around. Seems the he put himself in a bad situation..... you go to a strip club.... with weapons and weed in indiana..... and you all start a commotion. thats how you end up in the paper.... of course they all had guns w/ permits. And I know Tinsley grew up basically on the steets ballin.... but you really shouldnt need a piece in Indiana if you keep your noes clean.



they all will be fine though. and i dont think the weed is a big deal personally, Tinsley better knock it off or he isnt going to pass his drug tests, they are going to be watching him now


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Nice way to start the preseason!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Some guy hit Jax, and ran him over, so they're treating this as self defense......The weed on Tinsley's car was on the passenger side so no charges are being filed...This sounds worst than it really is...


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

Pacers need to make sure they don't end up being the Trailblazers or the Bungles. That being said as far as Jack is concerned a lot of people are out to get Pros. It is tough to read the partial story and come up with an adequate understanding of the story. I'll wait a week or two before I post judgment. That being said as long as the players deliever it won't hurt the Pacers ticket sales.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> The weed on Tinsley's car was on the passenger side so no charges are being filed...


Wait, that can't be real. If there is drugs in your car, but on the passenger side there can't be charges?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Do NBA players really need to carry guns?


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Poor Jimmie Hunter, hanging out with the wrong crowd. 

Does the drama ever end in Indiana? I feel bad for the fans, the focus is never on basketball anymore. That being said, I still generally like Stephen Jackson (and I'm a Pistons fan), I don't know why. To me he just seems...real. Now obviously it would have been better had he not even gotten mixed up in the situation in the first place.

Here's hoping things get straightened out and they learn a lesson from it. Unfortunately 28 years old seems a little late to be learning... not to yield a weapon in public.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

who's marquis davis?


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

StephenJackson said:


> Ummm.... :eek8:
> 
> What is Jackson doing with a gun?


RealGM said that also Tinsley had gun with him...


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Omega said:


> who's marquis davis?


Marquis Daniels I think.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Wait, that can't be real. If there is drugs in your car, but on the passenger side there can't be charges?



Yeah because it could've been the person that was sitting there....There could be charges if they want to pursue them, luckily for us in this case they won't.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

Marquis Daniels


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> RealGM said that also Tinsley had gun with him...


I believe Daniels did aswell, but they were all licensed and I don't think Tinsley or Daniels brought theirs out.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Honestly, what does Bird and Walsh do with these guys?

I dont know what to do about Sjax anymore...I kind of lost track with the Pacers/Pistons brawl sentencings...but did Sjax get a probation of any kind for it? If so...I dont think this will help him at all


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.wthr.com/Global/story.asp?S=5508079



> Indianapolis - Just days after the start of training camp, the Pacers find themselves in the national spotlight - and it's not for a good reason.
> 
> Police are looking into an incident overnight involving Stephen Jackson and three other players. The police report says there was an altercation in the parking lot of a west side strip club at around 3:00 am. Someone hit Jackson in the mouth and attempted to run him over. Jackson suffered a minor injury to his leg. Jackson then fired a 9mm gun.
> 
> ...


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archi..._jackson_shooting_seems_justified_police_say/



> Police have said that Indiana Pacershttp://pacers.realgm.com/ forward Stephen Jackson appeared to be justified when he fired five gunshots outside a Westside strip club early Friday, the Indianapolis Star is reporting.
> 
> "Right now, from all the evidence we've gathered," said Sgt. Matthew Mount, an Indianahttp://pacers.realgm.com/polis Police Department spokesman, it looks like Jackson and three teammates "were the victims in this case."


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I've heard rumors that maybe Piston fans were "involved".. I don't know if they're true or not.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

This is getting dumb.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fred Jones said:


> This is getting dumb.



Soon we won't even remember this, watch.... :cheers:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Soon we won't even remember this, watch.... :cheers:


Thinks so to. The only important thins is how they play with the Pacers.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

No, I agree, I think this will blow over, but its still getting dumb. EVERYTIME the Pacers have something going for them something happens. EVERYTIME.


----------



## mcharity (Jun 21, 2006)

Pacersthebest said:


> Thinks so to. The only important thins is how they play with the Pacers.


I disagree. When I started following basketball, one of the things that drew me to the Pacers was character, and they seem to be missing a lot of that now. This was back with Reggie and Mark Jackson...Pacers didn't get into so much trouble back then. Character and integrity are important to me. I think these guys need to step up and be decent role models--not gun toting thugs that go to strip clubs and fight while smoking pot. I lost respect for Phil Jackson when he brought Rodman into the Bulls and then the Lakers. And I've just about given up on the Pacers. 

I want good, upstanding people on my team. People I can be proud of. And, yes, there are still some decent guys on the team, but now I'm honestly hoping they get traded. Pacers are becoming a dumping ground. 

When you invite trash into your lives, this is what happens. Have you all noticed that S Jackson always plays the victim? He was upset about the dress code (because of his heritage, which is just retarded), his suspension (which he deserved)....yada yada yada.....he just b!tches about everything. I'm upset with the other guys too, but Jackson's the one I have the biggest problem with. 

Trash is trash.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

mcharity said:


> I disagree. When I started following basketball, one of the things that drew me to the Pacers was character, and they seem to be missing a lot of that now. This was back with Reggie and Mark Jackson...Pacers didn't get into so much trouble back then. Character and integrity are important to me. I think these guys need to step up and be decent role models--not gun toting thugs that go to strip clubs and fight while smoking pot. I lost respect for Phil Jackson when he brought Rodman into the Bulls and then the Lakers. And I've just about given up on the Pacers.
> 
> I want good, upstanding people on my team. People I can be proud of. And, yes, there are still some decent guys on the team, but now I'm honestly hoping they get traded. Pacers are becoming a dumping ground.
> 
> ...


I agree bro, I look highly upon character, and Jackson has been wrong in the past. But I do think he is the victim here, at a strip club or not, he tryed to walk away and then a guy attempted to kill him by hitting him with a car. Jackson's gun is licensed obviously for self defense. He did not shoot at the guy reports say he shot up in the air. I don't think this incident should be held against him, aside from the strip club part anyway.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Box Man said:


> I've heard rumors that maybe Piston fans were "involved".. I don't know if they're true or not.


Where did you hear these rumors?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

rock747 said:


> Where did you hear these rumors?


A guy I was playing golf with yesterday. I don't know where he got them, but I should have asked. He's been following the situation, so maybe he heard them on tv. It would make sense..


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Box Man said:


> A guy I was playing golf with yesterday. I don't know where he got them, but I should have asked. He's been following the situation, so maybe he heard them on tv. It would make sense..


The guys being Pacers fans would make sense, too. After all, Jackson and Tinsley haven't been quite the fan favorites the past few years, and 'Quis lost us AJ and Croshere.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

In Portland board there is already a topic called "Jail Pacers"... Let's hope that they didn't get to that level...


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> The guys being Pacers fans would make sense, too. After all, Jackson and Tinsley haven't been quite the fan favorites the past few years, and 'Quis lost us AJ and Croshere.


Quis didn't lose us AJ. No way would Pacers "fans" try to actually kill a Pacer.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Zuca said:


> In Portland board there is already a topic called "Jail Pacers"... Let's hope that they didn't get to that level...


Well with all due respect, I do see some similarities between these Pacers, and the Blazers of old.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fred Jones said:


> Quis didn't lose us AJ.


We basically traded Croshere and AJ for Powell, Marshall, Armstrong, and Daniels, even if they were separate trades.



> No way would Pacers "fans" try to actually kill a Pacer.


Killing loved ones happens, so why couldn't this? Plus, it's an instant step into fame.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> We basically traded Croshere and AJ for Powell, Marshall, Armstrong, and Daniels, even if they were separate trades.
> 
> 
> 
> Killing loved ones happens, so why couldn't this? Plus, it's an instant step into fame.


It's an instant step into jail.....


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fred Jones said:


> It's an instant step into jail.....


And some people wouldn't mind being in jail for the rest of their life if they could be famous.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061010/SPORTS04/610100362



> Former Indiana Pacers guard Reggie Miller called Friday's incident involving four players "ridiculous" and said it puts a "black cloud" over the Pacers organization, during an interview Monday on "The Dan Patrick Show" on ESPN Radio. Miller said it's a "punch in the gut" for CEO Donnie Walsh and president Larry Bird and he doesn't understand why Stephen Jackson's teammates are defending him.
> 
> ..
> 
> "What I don't like is that a lot of players who weren't at the club were standing behind Stephen Jackson," Miller told Patrick. "You shouldn't stand behind a player that is someone slapping you guys in the face during the middle of training camp being out at a strip club at 3 o'clock in the morning shooting it up like it's the wild, wild West." Miller took a shot at coach Rick Carlisle, saying, "apparently your practices are not hard enough."


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Now they're saying on ESPN News that Jackson is being charged with criminal recklessness (felony). There's a breaking news alert on ESPN.com.

Also charging him with battery and disorderly conduct (both misdemeanors).


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> Now they're saying on ESPN News that Jackson is being charged with criminal recklessness (felony). There's a breaking news alert on ESPN.com.
> 
> Also charging him with battery and disorderly conduct (both misdemeanors).


What kind of time could Jackson be looking at if convicted?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> What kind of time could Jackson be looking at if convicted?


Do you really think he'd get time? I'm thinking they may add more probation to him. But didn't they just add a year to his probation? This article says this carries a prison term of 6-months to 3 years.

Link


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh my... this is my first time seeing him since the incident. He's got a fat lip.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ugh, what did Jackson do wrong? Punched in the face and almost run over by a car, and he fires a gun into the air in defense and to try to scare the guys away. How is that a crime?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

^^This is a different article but apparently he was not punched as he originally said....he was obviously hit by the car though.

Link


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Oh my... this is my first time seeing him since the incident. He's got a fat lip.


Now he looks liek Jamaal Tinsley. :biggrin:


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Fred Jones said:


> Now he looks liek Jamaal Tinsley. :biggrin:


haha!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Fred Jones said:


> Now he looks liek Jamaal Tinsley. :biggrin:


Ha, no kidding.


----------

